# Bear Roast



## jahenbo (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey,

 I'm fairly new to smoking meat and have never smoked wild meat before.  A friend gave me a bear roast so I thought I should smoke it.  I would appreciate any info on smoking and seasoning this meat.  I thought of doing a Boston Butt at the same time on the upper rack so the juices would drop on the bear since the bear is so lean.  Any thoughts on this method.  Also will need info on proper smoking temps!!!

I know the people on this site are great at helping out newbie's so THANKS in advance!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Jay


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 25, 2013)

Got a Qview of the roast so we know what part of the animal it came from?  How big is it, it's weight?  How do you want it done?  Rare, medium or well?  Be glad to help with a little more info!


----------



## jahenbo (Mar 28, 2013)

Don't have a picture but, the guy that gave it to me called it a Boston butt just like pork.  It is about 2 - 3 lbs.  I would prefer to cook it around medium but pretty sure my  wife and kids would want it well done!!!! Once I decide what to do with it I will try to do a Qview with it.


----------

